# My first over fences show



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, that isnt entirely true, this was my first time jumping at a show:





 
So I didnt really count that because I didnt finish my course. Maddie is a nut... Thank the havens that I only leased her. xD I really cant help but giggle when I see myself get left behind at the second jump. That combo was supposed to be a two-three stride.

Anyways, but now I have a different horse, and he is amazing! He has shown up to 3' and is great with riders that are new to jumping (ive been jumping for 1 year and am self taught). I havent been able to ride this week, but I have ridden him once and feel okay about my eq. (I fixed my stirrups so my eq. is a bit better now). This is a fun little schooling show, just to help riders get more used to showing. Ive shown on the flat a lot, but not o/f.

They have three jumping classes I can do; Cross Pole (middle of the cross is 18"), Low Working Hunter (2'6) and Hunt Seat Eq. Over Fences (2'3). Right now im for sure doing the Cross Pole class, I know I could do that. Now im trying to decide if I should do the Hunt Sea eq. o/f class. Im not totally sure if I should, since it my first real over fences class, its my first show with Bear, and I havent been jumping that height for a while (I havent really been jumping at all). I know I could if I rode a few times this week. Im def. not going to do the Low Working Hunters, maybe in a few months, haha. 

So what do you guys think? Should I just do the Cross Pole class? Or should I do the Hunt Seat eq. o/f too?
------------------------------------------------
Im also doing Showmanship, Hunt Seat Eq. Not to Jump, Hunter Pleasure, and Eqq and Spoon (just sounded fun, so I thought I would give it a shot).


Let me know what you think!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I would do the Cross Pole class definitely, and maybe just school 2'3" a couple days before you register? If you think you can handle it then great, otherwise if you are not 100% confident just stick with the Cross Pole. You can always sign up for both, school 2'3", and if you think it's too challenging scratch in the Hunt Seat Eq. and just ride in the Cross Pole class.


----------



## kirbygirl (Aug 31, 2009)

it could have been worse, trust me, When I first started jumping the horse I was riding at the time landed so hard I bounced right out of the saddle. I would love to get some more proffessional training, I just cant afford it right now, plus my horse is still to young to jump, he is only 2 1/2


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for replying!

anrz: Thats a good idea! I was planning on schooling 2'3 anyways, just to get a feel for it again, and see if I was up for it. I know if I did the HSEOF I would look like poo, but over the cross rail I would look pretty good. I think im going to just take it easy this time; its not like this is the only show of the year, haha!

kirbygirl: I hope all goes well for you and your horse


----------

